# Blizzard 06 pics



## PORTER 05

One of my trucks plowing a driveway and backhoe plowing a rotary


----------



## Chris-R

Nice pics Porter


----------



## PORTER 05

wow thanks guys for reply, real nice! :angry:


----------



## Fordistough

I love your truck. post some more.


----------



## firelwn82

*Snow??*

Where do you get snow like that I thought it was a thing of the past! LOL


----------



## DBL

nice truck but i like the backhoe alot


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Porter05 where are you from on the north shore?


----------



## PORTER 05

i am from gloucester.......that storm we had 18".....im sure you rember that one, FEB 12 , 06!!!!! that was a sweet storm!!!....wish we could get some more...but the striped bass will be moving this way in about 1 and 1/2 months so its ok:bluebounc ,BUUUT then we start landscaping!:crying: :crying:


----------



## PremierLand

PORTER 05 said:


> i am from gloucester..


Isnt that the city where the Andrea Gail sailed out of?


----------



## DBL

PremierLand said:


> Isnt that the city where the Andrea Gail sailed out of?


the perfect storm i loved that movie


----------



## PremierLand

DBL said:


> the perfect storm i loved that movie


The book is 100x better. Seriously, the book goes in alot more detail, tells you about other boats that were lost and even better, tells you about past fishermen. Again, if you think the movie was good, read the book, you wont be able to get away from it.


----------



## KubotaJr

I agree the book is alot better, and more detail like you said. It was one of my favorites.


----------



## DeereFarmer

The book is much better. It really hits home, a my dad's whole side of the family lives in Maine and are commercial fishermen. My uncle knew the crew of the Adrea Gail and has actually worked on the boat before. Kind of spooky.


----------



## Fordistough

The sister ship to the Andrea Gail is berthed here in Portland. And one of the Tamaroa's crew lives right near me. For those of you that don't know, the USGCC Tamaroa is the Coast Guard's cutter that was in the book and movie that saved everyone. 

-Thann


----------



## PORTER 05

ya it is where the andrea gail saled from...the kid that works for me, his father and hid uncle both worked on the andria gail and the hanna boden...i used to be a commercial fisherman also , i used to fish for bluefin tuna...they range from about 400 to 1200 pounds, the biggest one we ever landed was 880 pounds, we got $9,700payup for that one fish....i caught alot of other tunas in the 400 to 700 pound range.....we rod and reeled them, and ive also worked on a commercial harpoon boat that targeted the same fish....


----------



## adam5557

Yea i watched that discovery channel thing on commercial king crab fishing. Do they really earn all that money in 7 days...sounds interesting


----------



## DeereFarmer

The really do, but it is not nearly as easy as even the Discovery Channel shows it is. It is seven days of non-stop dangerous work. Good money though. Gotta have some guts (and other things!|) to do it.


----------



## PORTER 05

yes they do make that much $$, 5 to 10 days, $5,000- $50,000...but its about -100F and 20 to 30 foot seas, + alot of people die.


----------



## adam5557

How do you go about finding a job working on a commercial fishing boat?any info you could send me..thanks just interested in it


----------



## PORTER 05

well, it depends on wat kind of boat you want to work on....i used to own my own boat on capa ann, and we used to commercially tuna fish it, some weeks we would make over $20,000 catching big 700-900 pond tuna....but some other fisheries you dont make so muhc, you have to pick the right ones....the only way i could tell you , is that youd just have to go to one of these big towns, like in alaska, new bedford, gloucester, and walk the docks, and ask, thats really the only way, there isnt really any adds or anything like that you can call....most of the fishing tays within the family and freinds....


----------



## mcwlandscaping

New season of DEADLYEST CATCH starts up soon! That show got me hooked (no pun intended!!). This years won't be as good as all the rules have changed but still, with that weather it will be good!


----------



## PORTER 05

ya that show kicks, but the only thing they dont talk about much and you cant imagine is the tempature, youre talking about -40F average, to about -100F...not to fun, there are a couple of guys in town here (gloucester), that used to runa crabber up in alaska, they are running a maceral trawler know here, they are hard-core.....:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DeereFarmer

mcwlandscaping said:


> New season of DEADLYEST CATCH starts up soon! That show got me hooked (no pun intended!!). This years won't be as good as all the rules have changed but still, with that weather it will be good!


When does the new season start? I can't wait!


----------



## Peopleeater

First Time Out said:


> When does the new season start? I can't wait!


March 28th , I believe.

Jeff


----------



## DeereFarmer

Great. Thanks for the info!


----------

